# Internet Explorer 8 + Ubuntu 8.1 ???



## Thawed Chicken (Apr 23, 2009)

would anyone here be able to point me in the right direction for installing Internet explorer 8 onto Ubuntu 8.1 (Intrepid), so as i can do some web testing

im aware that Ubuntu wont run IE natively and am prepared to install nything required

thnx in advance


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You'll need to use Wine to install IE. Here's a link to the WineHQ AppDB entry for IE. You can look through the versions and see what comments people have made about the program.

You can get Wine from your package manager. Most likely you'll use Adept or Synaptic for installation on Ubuntu.


----------

